# Top 10 Best Indoor Dogs



## Administrator

We put together our Top 10 list of Best Indoor Dogs – ideal for people who don’t like to adventure outside that much or who don’t want to keep going up and down 20 flights of stairs!


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itDxbxUsh2U



~Petguide.com


----------



## Keechak

Having a cute butt is the most important factor in choosing an indoor dog.


----------



## LittleFr0g

Keechak said:


> Having a cute butt is the most important factor in choosing an indoor dog.


Clearly! Also, who knew Papillon is actually pronounced Pap-PILL-on????? If people are going to make dog videos, they REALLY need to learn how to pronounce them properly!


----------



## Lucillle

This thread is an insult to the intelligence of dog owners everywhere. The various qualities of why each breed qualifies are not discussed, other than to describe their butts. The #1 choice for an indoor dog is the Beagle, which is ridiculous, if ever there was a dog that enjoyed the outdoors it is a Beagle (although I'm sure that some love to cuddle and snooze).
I am trying to guess why this article was created.


----------



## Foxes&Hounds

This makes me angry


also.... skipperkerkey?? Honestly?
That's not even how it LOOKS like it should be pronounced!!!


----------



## LittleFr0g

Foxes&Hounds said:


> This makes me angry
> 
> 
> also.... skipperkerkey?? Honestly?
> That's not even how it LOOKS like it should be pronounced!!!


She got close on that one, actually. The proper pronunciation is skipperkee


----------

